# Great Spoof Video



## MacEricG (May 26, 2009)

That's some funny stuff!


----------



## Demon Dog (Feb 26, 2009)

Most spoofs I don't care for, but that was great!


----------



## UnsoundM (Dec 12, 2012)

College humor is usually pretty good at parodies. I'm loving all the movie references.


----------

